# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ::: ویژه ::: خط بطلانی همیشگی بر تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی

## saj8jad

سلام خدمت همه دوستان گل کنکوری
خدمت اونایی که میخوان خودشون رو برای کنکور 98 آماده کنن و حدود دو سه هفته ای هم احتمالا دیگه شروع کردن ولی خب از 17 18 تیر تا همین الان که دارم این تاپیک رو مینویسم با اعصاب و روانشون حسابی بازی شد و اونا رو از مسیر عادی درس و زندگیشون منحرف کرد و باقی موارد که خودتون بهتر میدونید ، بگذریم حالا نمیخوام با اعصاب و روانتون بازی کنم  :Yahoo (4): 

امروز میلاد امام هشتم حضرت رضا (ع) هستش، دوست داشتم این خبر و تاپیک خوب و مسرت بخش رو پیشاپیش امروز منتشر کنم تا دیگه خط بطلانی همیشگی باشه بر تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی و هم اینکه شیرینی این خبر براتون دو سه چندان باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

و اما امروز نایب رئیس و عضو بسیار تاثیرگذار کمیسیون آموزش مجلس جناب آقای احمدی لاشکی تیر آخر رو بر پیکر بی جان و رو به موت تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی زدند و این جنازه متعفن گندیده رو با دستان خودشون دفن کردن!  :Yahoo (4):  (عجب تشبیهی  :Yahoo (4): ) ، البته که همه اینا بخاطر همت خود کنکوری ها بود که پیگیر این مسئله بودن و با اعتراضات گسترده مدنی خودشون کار رو به اینجا رسوندند و ...





البته این یکی دو مورد فقط خبر تازه بود که همین حدود 70 دقیقه پیش منتشر شده ، اما دیروز هم نهاد دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت رسما اعلام کرد اقدامات قانونی خودش رو برای احقاق حقوق دانش آموزان شروع کرده است 



این نکات رو هم اضافه کنم تا دیگه خیالتون کامل کامل راحت تر بشه ؛

دیروز طی جلسه ای و صحبت هایی که با اعضای کمیته آموزش عالی کمیسیون آموزش مجلس برگزار شده و صحبت شده جناب آقای محمد بیرانوندی رئیس این کمیته به صراحت گفته است که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی بدلیل مشکلات فاجعه باری که دارد مخالفت خواهد کرد ، همچنین جناب آقای مسعود پزشکیان نایب رئیس مجلس نیز با تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی موافقت کرده است و همچنین جناب آقای محسن جلواتی قائم مقام دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت قول داده اند با جناب ساداتی نژاد جلسه ای تشکیل دهند و ایشان را قانع کنند تا با تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بصورت تاثیر مثبت موافقت کنند و مواضع خود را تغییر دهند و ...

از طرفی وزارت علوم و جناب آقای دکتر خدایی و مشاوران ایشان از جمله آقای مقدم مشاور عالی رئیس نیز با تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی به کلی مخالفت کرده اند و دکتر خدایی شخصا فرمودند با تاثیر مثبت موافق هستند

با توجه به این توضیحات و خیلی توضیحاتی که اصلا عنوان نکردم تا زیاد تاپیک شلوغ نشه دیگر خبری از تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی حداقل برای کنکور 98 نخواهد بود و حتی با صحبت های امروز جناب آقای لاشکی با توجه به جایگاه و برشی که ایشان دارند امکان دارد حتی تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور لغو شود و ملاک فقط کنکور باشد تا زمانی که عدالت آموزش و بحث امنیت امتحانات نهایی رعایت شود

طی ساعات و روزهای آینده قطعا مصاحبه و خبرهای بیشتری از نمایندگان ، اعضای کمیسیون آموزش ، خبرگزاری ها و ... خواهید خواند که با تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بصورت قطعی در کنکور به کلی مخالفت خواهند کرد


 









پ.ن مهم : 
هدف من از این تاپیک فقط و فقط این هستش که بگم، دوستان و عزیزان خیالتون راحت راحت باشه و با آرامش برید به درس هاتون برسید تا از رقباتون عقب نیافتین و ... چون این چند روز خیلی ها به طرق مختلف ازم سوال پرسیدن که قراره بالاخره تاثیر سوابق چطوری باشه ، استرس و ترس سراسر وجودم رو گرفته و از این حرفا ، یعنی دیگه قطعی شد نابود شدیم یعنی دیگه ، آیا برم ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کنم ، برم یا نرم و از این دست سوالات که خودتون بهتر از من میدونید ، خواستم بهتون این خبر خوش رو بدم و بگم که به هیچ وجه من الوجوه امکان نداره تاثیر سوابق بصورت قطعی اعمال بشه ، هر چند که وزیر آموزش و پرورش یا معاونان شیرین عقل ایشان بخواهند فشار بیارند تا مصوبه تاثیر قطعی برای کنکور 98 اعمال بشه ، اینم بگم که حتی این امکان وجود دارد که اصلا سوابق تحصیلی رو در کنکور 98 دخالت ندن و ...

براتون آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت در درس هاتون رو دارم
در ضمن عیدتون هم مبارک  :Yahoo (1): 
دوستدار همیشگی شما ـ سجاد
 :Y (518):

----------


## sina_hpr

آقا سجاد تحلیل هات عالی هست دمت گرم که طرفدار حق هستی در آینده اگر خدا بخواد اتفاق های خوبی خواهد افتاد اگر افراد ناآگاه سنگ اندازی نکنند که البته زیاد هم مهم نیست

----------


## vivabarca

الان وزیر اون یکی گوشش رو هم میخوارونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*انشاالله که واقعا تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه و در حد حرف نمونه و دیگه هیچ کس مجبور به ترمیم و پول هدر دادن واسه این چیزا نشه
*

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

چیزی که من رو بابت تاثیر معدل نگران کرده  وقتگیر بودن ترمیمش بود اینجوری وقتم سر ترمیم کردن می ره چندین درسو امتحان بدی و برای 20 گرفتن بخونی  اون هم در سال کنکور که پر از ازمونهای گوناگونه
ادم به کدومش برسه
حجم بالای درسها و کتابهای تست
و استرس گرفتن نمره 20 فشار مضاعفی رو به روح و روانم اورده

----------


## vivabarca

دختر پسرای تهرانی بخاطر اینده هممون پاشید برید برای مصاحبه
کار رو تموم شده فرض نکنید این تیر اخر رو بزنید لطفا
تهران میدان توپخانه

----------


## _Mammad_

بچه های تهران یه همت کنید برید مصاحبه 
حیفه واقعا از دست دادن این فرصتا ...

----------


## Churchill

انصافا برید بشورید پهن کنید آموزش و پرورش رو

----------


## RealMohsen

> ::: مهم و فوری ::: حتما سریع گوش کنید؛
> 
> audio_2018-07-25_12-12-43
> audio_2018-07-25_12-12-56
> audio_2018-07-25_12-15-04
> 
> 
> ::: توجه مهم بسیار مهم :::
> عزیزان که تهران و کرج هستند ، قرار است ساعت حدود ساعت 15   ، خبرنگاران شبکه 1 برای برنامه مناظره که قرار است جمعه بین موافقان و   مخالفان تاثیر قطعی سوابق برگزار شود از دانش آموزان کنکوری در میدان توپخانه تهران گزارش تهیه کنند ، لطفا دختر و پسرایی که خونشون نزدیکه یا امکان اینو دارن که به میدان توپخانه برند ، دریغ نکنند و تشریف ببرند
> ...


بگو میدان امام خمینی راحت تره . توپخانه اسم قدیمشه ...( مترو هم داره ) 
اگه تضمین میکنی تا برم .  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> بگو میدان امام خمینی راحت تره . توپخانه اسم قدیمشه ...( مترو هم داره ) 
> اگه تضمین میکنی تا برم .


برو محسن من تضمین میدم بهت عزیزم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام جناب مدیردقیقاچی شده ؟؟؟وقراره چی بشه؟؟؟البته ببخشیدکه سوال خیلی واضحی پرسیدم ولی لطفاایندفعه جوابشوبه خردخودم ارجاع ندیدممنون ازلطفتون



دقیقا به 20 نفر دختر و پسر نیازه که تا ساعت 3 ظهر امروز برن میدان توپخانه تهران با خبرنگاران مصاحبه کنن تا تو برنامه مناظره جمعه ساعت 10 صبح صحبت هاشون رو پخش کنن
تا الان 7 8 نفری شدن ، دوستان کم لطفی نکنین

----------


## artim

توصیه دوستانه : نمایندگان مجلس که هیچ کاری نخواهند کرد فقط فکر مال اندوزی خودشونن فرزندانشونم که خارج میفرستند یا خواهند فرستاد
تنها جایی که ممکنه پاسخی بده دیوان عدات هست اونم نامه کتبی بنویسین پست کنین به دیوان 
همین

----------


## artim

> دقیقا به 20 نفر دختر و پسر نیازه که تا ساعت 3 ظهر امروز برن میدان توپخانه تهران با خبرنگاران مصاحبه کنن تا تو برنامه مناظره جمعه ساعت 10 صبح صحبت هاشون رو پخش کنن
> تا الان 7 8 نفری شدن ، دوستان کم لطفی نکنین


مصاحبه های رادیکال و خلاف نظر پخش نخواهد شد

----------


## saj8jad

> توصیه دوستانه : نمایندگان مجلس که هیچ کاری نخواهند کرد فقط فکر مال اندوزی خودشونن فرزندانشونم که خارج میفرستند یا خواهند فرستاد
> تنها جایی که ممکنه پاسخی بده دیوان عدات هست اونم نامه کتبی بنویسین پست کنین به دیوان 
> همین


نیازی به دیوان نیست عزیز ، اولا دیوان کاری نمیتونه کنه ثانیا پروسه بررسی دیوان زمانبره و حداقل 1 سال 2 سال زمان میبره!
این مصوبه همین الانش زیر سواله و لغو شدس با این موج از اعتراضات و جبهه گیری اعضای کمیسیون آموزش
+

----------


## POlyhYmNia

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  دوستان خواهشا برید اونجا ... تا حالا هزارجور هشتگ زدین الان وقتشه برید حرف بزنین 
مطمئنا تاثیر مثبت برای همه خوبه اما تاثیر قطعی برای معدل 20 نشونه تاپ شدن نیس چون خیلییییییی معدل 20 داریم 

کم کاری نکنین حالا که فرصت فراهمه باید همه تمام سعیشو بکنن...اگه پشت کنکور هستین ب اندازه کافی فشار روتون هست دیگه نمیشه همزمان واسه ترمیم کتاب و کلاس کنکور ...خرج کرد اگرهم دوازدهمی هستین امکان داره سومتون بد شده باشه...نمیتونین دروس جدید یاد بگیرین ازمون امسال بدین واسه کنکور بخونین و ب جای تست زدن, تشریحی برای سومتون کار کنین...پس بهتره تمرکز همه روی کنکور باشه نه کنکور و نهایی

----------


## artim

> نیازی به دیوان نیست عزیز ، اولا دیوان کاری نمیتونه کنه ثانیا پروسه بررسی دیوان زمانبره و حداقل 1 سال 2 سال زمان میبره!
> این مصوبه همین الانش زیر سواله و لغو شدس با این موج از اعتراضات و جبهه گیری اعضای کمیسیون آموزش
> +


همین دیوان لغو کرد قانون قطعی چند سال پیش رو
سنگ مفت گنجشک مفت ی نامه ساده ب دیوان هزینه ای نخواهد داشت
اگه مجلس برا ملت بود ک تایید نمیکرد وزیر اموزش رو

----------


## sina_hpr

> ::: مهم و فوری ::: حتما سریع گوش کنید؛
> 
> audio_2018-07-25_12-12-43
> audio_2018-07-25_12-12-56
> audio_2018-07-25_12-15-04
> 
> 
> ::: توجه مهم بسیار مهم :::
> عزیزان که تهران و کرج هستند ، قرار است ساعت حدود ساعت 15   ، خبرنگاران شبکه 1 برای برنامه مناظره که قرار است جمعه بین موافقان و   مخالفان تاثیر قطعی سوابق برگزار شود از دانش آموزان کنکوری در میدان توپخانه تهران گزارش تهیه کنند ، لطفا دختر و پسرایی که خونشون نزدیکه یا امکان اینو دارن که به میدان توپخانه برند ، دریغ نکنند و تشریف ببرند
> ...


@adabiatsebti بچه ها به این ایدی پیام بدین

----------


## Pasteur

*به نظر من یکی از بهترین بخشای مصاحبه با آقای لاشکی این بود که گفته بود :
عده ای با سوء استفاده در حال آماده کردن بسته هایی برای آزمون ترمیم هستند ...

نمی  دونم میدونین یا نه ، سال 94 خیلی از موسسات شروع کردن به گرفتن آزمون  آزمایشی تشریحی ، مثلا کانون قلمچی همچین برنامه ای رو برای سوم دبیرستانی  اجرا کرد ( گرفتن آزمون تشریحی آزمایشی ! ) بعد هم بهار 95 اعلام کردن مثبته و ... 

و این نشون میده که سودجویان کنکور (یا به اصطلاح آقایان مخالف کنکور مافیای کنکور) در هر حال بلدن که گلیمشونو از آب بیرون بکشن 

بماند که انواع ایرادای مختلف دیگه ای هم به  پذیرش با آزمون نهایی وجود داره .
*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*شانس هم ندارید , تهران الان طوفان شده , امیدوارم اونایی که میخواستن برن توپخونه پشیمون نشن !! 
*

----------


## Mysterious

تففففف چرا من دیر فهمیدم؟
بجاش بابام توپخونه س به اون میگم برو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

تصاویر مصاحبه دقایقی پیش ، میدان 15 خرداد

----------


## saj8jad

همین قدر بگم که بچه ها خیلی عالی و کامل و قاطعانه صحبت کردن و خلاصه همه رو شستن و پهن کردند

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



تصاویر مصاحبه دقایقی پیش ، میدان 15 خرداد









 


 



ایول 
اینا رو برنامه صدا و سیما پخش میکنه؟
اگه میکنه بگو وقتشو_

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> ایول 
> اینا رو برنامه صدا و سیما پخش میکنه؟
> اگه میکنه بگو وقتشو_



برنامه مناظره ، شبکه 1 ، ساعت 10 صبح
یا این جمعه ، یا جمعه هفته بعد

----------


## saj8jad

دمتون گرم ، خسته نباشید

----------


## sina_hpr

*زیرساخت ها برای اعمال ۳۰ درصد سنوات تحصیلی در کنکور وجود ندارد
*سرویس صحن
*سخنگوی کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: زیرساخت ها برای اعمال ۳۰ درصد سنوات تحصیلی در کنکور وجود ندارد، وزیر آموزش و پرورش به این موضوع رسیدگی کند.*



چهارشنبه ۳ مرداد ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۱۳:۰۷


[COLOR=#404040 !important]به گزارش خبرنگار *خبرگزاری خانه ملت*، زهرا سعیدی در نشست علنی امروز (چهارشنبه 3 مردادماه) مجلس شورای اسلامی در تذکر شفاهی در تذکری به وزرای آموزش و پرورش و علوم و تحقیقات گفت: این دو وزارتخانه اعلام کردند که 30 درصد کنکور براساس احتساب سنوات تحصیلی باشد، اما بسیاری از دانش آموزان به این امر معترض هستند، چرا که اطلاع قبلی به دانش آموزان داده نشده  و زیرساخت کافی و لازم در این زمینه وجود ندارد.سخنگوی کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود: زمانی که گزارش هایی دریافت می شود که آزمون امتحان عدالت محور نبوده، چگونه می توان 30 درصد سنوات تحصیلی را در کنکور دخیل کرد؟وی ادامه داد: آیا ما عدالت آموزشی داریم؟ آیا در نقاط محروم و نقاط برخوردار عدالت آموزشی وجود دارد؟ لذا وزیر آموزش باشد دستور ویژه برای رسیدگی و رفع این مشکل صادر کند.منبع:خبرگزاری مجلس 

[/COLOR]

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## saj8jad



----------


## sina_hpr

> 


دوستان همگی مناظره دوازدهم مرداد رو درباره تاثیر معدل از شبکه 1 حتما ببینید و در نظرسنجیش حتما شرکت کنید

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## saj8jad



----------


## saj8jad

شکایت *دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت* به نمایندگی از تعداد کثیری از داوطلبان کنکور 98 از *شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو* به *دیوان عدالت اداری* برای ابطال مصوبه تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hpr


دوستان همگی مناظره دوازدهم مرداد رو درباره تاثیر معدل از شبکه 1 حتما ببینید و در نظرسنجیش حتما شرکت کنید


ای وای فکر کردم ساعت ۱ ظهر هست 
میشه تکرار شو دید؟ 
یا یه خلاصه ای چیزی؟_

----------


## amir22

دیده بان شفافیت شکایت کرده ؟

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

منم واقعا اعصابم بهم ریخته از این قضیه حالا استرس اینکه نمره ۲۰میاریم  تو ترمیم معدل یانه به کنار؛موضوع من به شخصه اینه که تا زمانی که دیپلم گرفتم تهران بودیم؛ولی از پیش دانشگاهی رفتیم شهرستانی که منطقه ۳ محسوب میشه والانم تو منطقه ۳هستم؛حالا چطور باز اینهمه راه پاشم برم تهران و ثبت نام امتحانش و... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## sina_hpr

> _
> 
> ای وای فکر کردم ساعت ۱ ظهر هست 
> میشه تکرار شو دید؟ 
> یا یه خلاصه ای چیزی؟_


بچه ها اگه وقت دارید حتما مناظره رو ببینید و تو نظر سنجش شرکت کنید که خیلی موثر هست در لغو تاثیر قطعی

----------


## sina_hpr

> دیده بان شفافیت شکایت کرده ؟


اره

----------


## sina_hpr

> منم واقعا اعصابم بهم ریخته از این قضیه حالا استرس اینکه نمره ۲۰میاریم  تو ترمیم معدل یانه به کنار؛موضوع من به شخصه اینه که تا زمانی که دیپلم گرفتم تهران بودیم؛ولی از پیش دانشگاهی رفتیم شهرستانی که منطقه ۳ محسوب میشه والانم تو منطقه ۳هستم؛حالا چطور باز اینهمه راه پاشم برم تهران و ثبت نام امتحانش و...


باید تلاش کنیم تا لغو شه ترمیم فایده ای نداره

----------


## sina_hpr

> 


https://www.instagram.com/p/BlukOyLDE-A/ اینستاگرام برنامه مناظره

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## saj8jad



----------


## Rouhollahbnd

دمشون گرم واقعا! بالاخره نماینده ها یه کار درست انجام دادن!

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## saj8jad

شور و هیجان دکتر قاسم احمدی لاشکی در جلسه امروز مجلس  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*این sina_hpr واسه چی اخراج شد ؟ مولتی بود ؟ 
*

----------


## siyahi

سلام بچه ها همگی باهم از تمامی کسانی که چه درمجلس چه غیر از اون  پیگیر این کارند یه تشکر کنیم چه تو مجازی چه تو واقعیت تا بدانند که ما خواستار تاثیر مثبت هستیم

----------


## saj8jad

شلیک تیرهای آخر بر پیکره این جنازه متعفن گندیده بدبو (مصوبه تاثیر قطعی)  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mariyana

این تاثیر قطعی واسه نظام جدیدا(دیپلم های 96-97)یا همه؟مگه قبلا مثبت نبود برای همه

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mariyana


این تاثیر قطعی واسه نظام جدیدا(دیپلم های 96-97)یا همه؟مگه قبلا مثبت نبود برای همه


صبحِ شما هم بخیر 
*

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

چی شده؟
درست دیدم؟
لاشکی خوشحال بود؟
پس یعنی مثبت شده؟ نظام جدید یا قدیم؟@*saj8jad*

----------


## ali.asghar

> این تاثیر قطعی واسه نظام جدیدا(دیپلم های 96-97)یا همه؟مگه قبلا مثبت نبود برای همه


برای کنکور 98 دوازدهم 30 درصد قطعی// برای نظام قدیم دیپلم از85 به بعد25 درصد /پیش  دانشگاهی5 درصد قطعی

----------


## Mariyana

> *
> صبحِ شما هم بخیر 
> *


ببخشید میشه توضیح بدید من در جریان نبودم

----------


## ali.asghar

> ببخشید میشه توضیح بدید من در جریان نبودم


وزیر اموزش وپرورش /بطحایی/ کاری کرد که درشورای سنجش و..تاثیر قطعی شه برای 98

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> برای کنکور 98 دوازدهم 30 درصد قطعی// برای نظام قدیم دیپلم از85 به بعد25 درصد /پیش  دانشگاهی5 درصد قطعی


لغو شده بدونید اینو...

----------


## ali.asghar

> لغو شده بدونید اینو...


عزیز خوابی کجا اینو اعلام کردن اگه منظورت برای 95 بود بله اما 98 نه

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> عزیز خوابی کجا اینو اعلام کردن اگه منظورت برای 95 بود بله اما 98 نه


هر موقع روی سایت رسمی سازمان سنجش اومد که قطعیه مام میگیم قطعی...اونموقع میتونی بری خیابون شیرینی بدی ملت 
فعلن چیزی مشخص نیست
 ولی علی رغم میل باطنیتون باید خدمتتون عرض کنم بالای 90 درصد مثبت خواهد شد به امید خدای بزرگ

----------


## Alfredo

ما فقظ موش ازمایشگاهی بودیم و یهو  تو کنکور 93 زدن مستقیمش کردن  و قطعی کردن تاثیر معدل و گند زدن به هرچی که داشتیم

----------


## ali.asghar

عزیز  یک جور می گی  انگار من موافق قطعی موندنم شما گفتید لغو شده من هم گفتم برای 98 هنوز نه  در مورد صحبت بعدتونم باید بگم خودتونم می گی احتمال 90 درصد مثبت میشه در ثانی سنجش اولای بهمن اعلام میکنه پس باید تا قبل بهمن تاثیر را مثبت کنیم وگر نه  بهونه میفته دست بطحایی برای تاثیر قطعی چون 2 گروه در ترمیم شرکت کردند شهریور و دی واعتراضات کمتر میشه و بعضی بخاطر پولی که دادند موافق قطعی موندن می شوند/به خدا من موافق تاثیر مثبت هستم واگه مثبت شد تو خیابان شیرینی هم می دهم اگه باور نداری اسمم در رای گیری تاپیک نه به تاثیر قطعی است می توانی ببینی این را هم بگم تاچیزی مشخص نیست با قطعیت صحبت نکنید موفق باشید

----------


## ali.asghar

> هر موقع روی سایت رسمی سازمان سنجش اومد که قطعیه مام میگیم قطعی...اونموقع میتونی بری خیابون شیرینی بدی ملت 
> فعلن چیزی مشخص نیست
>  ولی علی رغم میل باطنیتون باید خدمتتون عرض کنم بالای 90 درصد مثبت خواهد شد به امید خدای بزرگ


عزیز یک جور می گی انگار من موافق قطعی موندنم شما گفتید لغو شده من هم گفتم برای 98 هنوز نه در مورد صحبت بعدتونم باید بگم خودتونم می گی احتمال 90 درصد مثبت میشه در ثانی سنجش اولای بهمن اعلام میکنه پس باید تا قبل بهمن تاثیر را مثبت کنیم وگر نه بهونه میفته دست بطحایی برای تاثیر قطعی چون 2 گروه در ترمیم شرکت کردند شهریور و دی واعتراضات کمتر میشه و بعضی بخاطر پولی که دادند موافق قطعی موندن می شوند/به خدا من موافق تاثیر مثبت هستم واگه مثبت شد تو خیابان شیرینی هم می دهم اگه باور نداری اسمم در رای گیری تاپیک نه به تاثیر قطعی است می توانی ببینی این را هم بگم تاچیزی مشخص نیست با قطعیت صحبت نکنید موفق باشید

----------


## ali.asghar

> ما فقظ موش ازمایشگاهی بودیم و یهو  تو کنکور 93 زدن مستقیمش کردن  و قطعی کردن تاثیر معدل و گند زدن به هرچی که داشتیم


شما که تجربه اش کردیدخواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (101):  واسه اونایی که دم از تاثیر قطعی می زنند توضیح بدید از مضرات این تاثیر قطعی  این را هم مد نظر قرار دهید که 98 اوضاع 10 برابر خراب تر است از دیپلم قبل85واین همه20 و...

----------


## ali.asghar

اینو تو سایتی دیدم گفتم بزارم کارنامه هایی با درصد های غیر قابل باور!!واقعا با کدام عدالتی همچین کسانی وارد بهترین رشته های دانشگاهی می شوند؟

رتبه 977 سهمیه 25 درصدی
قبولی:پزشکی روزانه ساری
ادبیات 36        عربی 50           معارف 58        زبان 47      زمین 0
ریاضی 42        زیست 14           فیزیک 19        شیمی 16


رتبه 2063 سهیمه 25 درصدی
قبولی:پزشکی پردیس خودگردان یزد
ادبیات 16        عربی 24         معارف 31         زبان 21       زمین 0
ریاضیات 16     زیست شناسی 19      فیزیک 9       شیمی 17




رتبه 1590 زیرگروه دو سهمیه 25 درصدی
قبولی:داروسازی روزانه اصفهان
ادبیات 21          عربی 13          معارف 34         زبان 24   زمین 10
ریاضی 3          زیست 28          فیزیک 11      شیمی 27


رتبه 2332 زیرگروه دو سهمیه 25 درصدی
قبولی:داروسازی پردیس خودگردان کرمان
ادبیات 44      عربی 20         معارف 50         زبان 18      زمین 0
ریاضیات 15     زیست 3          فیزیک 4      شیمی 10

----------

